# Some Luft '46 swinging action!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I’ve been concentrating on loser cars and realistic airplanes for a while, so I felt the need to get back to the “What If”-side of my personality! I remember back when Dragon first started issuing kits of some of the Luft ’46 projects; I was hooked! I didn’t even know what these planes were, but the models were super-cool. Sadly, they were also more expensive than I was able to pay at the time. Thank goodness for shows and a nice supply of cheap Luft-46iness!

This is the first of the Dragon Luft ’46 kits I’ve built. I know some people say there are fit issues, but this little guy wasn’t too bad at all! Check it out and let me know what you think. I should have bought the nachtjeager version of this thing when I had the chance!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/dragon-172-messerschmitt-p-1101/*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done! I've always been amazed by how many of the early jet fighters looked a whole lot like those un-realized Luftwaffe designs. I recall vaguely there was an early Swiss jet that looked a great deal like your model there, moreso than the F-86 which would be most people's go-to plane.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Saab Tunnan?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_29_Tunnan

That design was neither really Luft 46 like most nor un-realized per se, the Allies shipped one to the US and Bell Aircraft produced a flying aircraft from it that looked almost identical.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_X-5


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!! I love that thing. That and the Fw Ta-183 are the ones that probably _would_ have been produced had they had more time. I built both Dragon kits, and still have a couple in reserve.
DML Me P.1101
DML Me P.1101 Night Fighter


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback, guys!

I love the far-out Luft '46 stuff (have LOOOOTS of kits of that stuff), but the P.1101, having been real and even survived to go to the USA makes is a pretty special design.

It's true, there are a lot of early jets that look like this, as has been mentioned. 

I love the fact that DML went and put this plane "into service" for its kits, rather than just making one of the prototype. However, I'll have to get that Huma, so I can put it with my "research and recordbreaking in the Reich" collection!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

John P said:


> Beautiful!! I love that thing. That and the Fw Ta-183 are the ones that probably _would_ have been produced had they had more time. I built both Dragon kits, and still have a couple in reserve.
> DML Me P.1101
> DML Me P.1101 Night Fighter


Wow, those look great too!

Nice work!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. I have that kit. It was one of Dragon's first aircraft kits from the late 80s or early 90s. A lot of US (and other) early jets look like the German designs because they were influenced or out and out copied from them. The Bell X-5 was a copy of the P.1101. The Russian Su-9 was a knock off of the Messerschmitt 262 (not the later Su-9 but the 1940s one).


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice build! Great article to go along with it too. Thanks!


----------

